# Need help finding comics



## Alumian (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm terrible when it comes to finding comics. Can someone pls help me find a male furry comic that points off in the area of muscle growth?
I've already been to *NSFW* http://www.cyoc.net/index.php?set_albumName=Muscle&name=Gallery&include=view_album.php
and i've checked Deviantart.com and Yiffstar.com. Does anyone have any other websites?


----------



## Aurali (Oct 14, 2009)

mark that link nsfw hun. Also try using the search here. There is probably a bunch you can get if you key word it properly


----------

